# What are your cycling goals for 2010?



## Shaun (27 Oct 2009)

Mine is to have another crack at doing 100 miles in a day.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2009)

To do more Cycling then this year.
Do at least 1 x 100 miles per month

But that ain't gonna happen seeing as Jnr will be making an appearance in January.



Also to get a City & Guilds in Bike Mechanics.


----------



## darkstar (27 Oct 2009)

Ride 100 miles in one go
Lands End to John O Groats
10 mile TT in under 24 minutes


----------



## zizou (27 Oct 2009)

ride a few thousand kms in total and not have any p*nt*r*s or mechanical problems!


----------



## BearPear (27 Oct 2009)

To get out on my bike more - just hate this weather! It is foggy here and it has been for what feels like a week!
I may also have a tootle on hubby's road bike to see if I fancy one in the new year.


----------



## dodgy (27 Oct 2009)

Continue what I've started this year, massively upped my monthly mileage in April 2009 which means my total mileage this year will be twice that of 2008 (measured reliably in SportTracks). My target every month is to beat the same month's mileage last year (again, easy to cross reference in SportTracks), it gets harder each year as the bar is raised but it's amazing how many slack hours you have that could be spent riding (like right now for instance  ).
I'd also like to do at least 1 >100 mile ride in the Christmas/New year period.


----------



## aJohnson (27 Oct 2009)

100 miles if I don't managed to get that done by the end of this year.
Enter a TT
Enter a race


----------



## tmcd35 (27 Oct 2009)

My big goal for 2010 is to do a JOGLE over 3 weeks in August. I also want to keep the same bike for the whole year (actually for more than 1 month would be nice).

Building up to that I want to enter a few rides I've heard about - Norwich 100, Tour de Tendering, Isle of White Roundonnee and generally get my fitness up. Maybe completing an Audax or two, who knows...


----------



## addictfreak (27 Oct 2009)

Well I want to improve my climbing, im ok on my MTB but find it a bit harder on my roadie.

Definately going to do some sportives 100 milers, and I will be going along to take part in the NE31 Tri weekly time trial.


----------



## belairman (27 Oct 2009)

My goals for 2010 are to (i) cut through all the confusion and get a road bike that I can ride (ii) crack the 100 mile barrier and (iii) much later, ride it to Switzerland in tribute to my friend who has leukaemia and hopefully raise some funds for CLIC Sargent.

I am really struggling with the dark dank conditions at the moment, I can almost feel my fitness draining away.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Oct 2009)

To have a cycling holiday back in the UK and hopefully meet some CC members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidg (27 Oct 2009)

Triathlon early season
Fred Whitton September


----------



## Brahan (27 Oct 2009)

I haven't decided quite yet but I'm toying with the idea of a 24. I have no idea on how to train for such an event, but the more I read about those who have done it the more I'm drawn to the idea.


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2009)

faster and further


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> To have a cycling holiday back in the UK and hopefully meet some CC members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UKPhil (27 Oct 2009)

to do a 100 miler
to do a triathlon
to get up Abbotsbury Hill and Portland Hill without walking :-)
Le Mans 24?
+ to get down to my ideal weight


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Oct 2009)

To tour for as long as possible.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2009)

The usual ones, including...

Road:

Do the 5.5 mile climb from Mytholmroyd to Blackstone Edge via Cragg Vale ('between the signs') in 20 minutes.







If I achieve that, then I'd like to ride from Hebden Bridge to Mytholmroyd, up the Cragg Vale climb, descend to Littleborough and return to Hebden Bridge via Todmorden in under an hour. It's almost exactly 20 miles and has over 1,000 ft of ascent so it's a fairly tough target for me.

There is a TT up the Cragg Vale climb every October. If I'd managed to do my 20 minute climb before then, I'd like to have a go at the TT.

I would also like to do the 4.5 mile climb from Hebden Bridge to Cock Hill (Oxenhope Moor) in 20 minutes. I know from past experience that it takes me the same time as the Cragg Vale climb so if I can achieve one, I should be able to do the other.

If I reached those goals, then I'd like to have a go at doing a decent ride in one of the local hilly sportives. For example, complete the very hilly Pendle Pedal century ride in less than 7 hrs 15 mins. That would put me in the top 30% of finishers. I've previously taken 9 hrs 15 mins and been in the last 5%!

I'd like to do a flattish century (such as the Manchester 100) in 5 hours.

I suppose it would be nice to do a 200 km audax event in 8 hours. My fastest to date was 10 hours for a very hilly one.

MTB:

Get round the Mary Towneley Loop (45 miles very hard hilly off-road) without having crashed, and not suffering too much, preferably in less than 7 hours.


----------



## rh100 (27 Oct 2009)

Admin said:


> Mine is to have another crack at doing 100 miles in a day.



Hmmmm.....Next year I would like to:

Cycle further, a 100 miler should be attainable I think
Take part in some kind of big ride - L2B or similar
Lose the lard 
Get a shiny new bike
Have a camping holiday by bike, you never know - might get as far as Redditch

And as it's a new decade, in the next 10 years would like to:

Touring abroad would be nice I think in the future
and really fancy doing LEJOG or vice versa


----------



## Shaun (27 Oct 2009)

There's some good ones there ... keep 'em coming.

Quite a few 100 milers in the offing next year then.


----------



## on the road (27 Oct 2009)

Mine is to do more cycling then I have the last 2 years. Been doing an OU course this year so I didnt get much time for cycling, and picked up a knee injury the year before so missed most of the summer.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Oct 2009)

Brahan said:


> I haven't decided quite yet but I'm toying with the idea of a 24.



Excuse for being a bit thick, but is that a 24hr ride ? 

I've not decided on my goal for next year, but a 24hr ride sounds good, or back to back ton rides I think


----------



## trustysteed (27 Oct 2009)

100 miler and lose another stone in weight.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Oct 2009)

Admin said:


> Mine is to have another crack at doing 100 miles in a day.



let us know when you are free & we'll do York & back, that's a nice easy pleasant route


----------



## Will1985 (27 Oct 2009)

Sub 22:00 '10'
Sub 58:00 '25'
Sub 2:00:00 '50'
Maybe have a crack at a '100' - sub 4:30:00
Win a time trial (had several 2nds this year)
Achieve Cat 3 (take up road racing)
Get to a track and perhaps get accreditation
Sprint triathlon (requires massive improvement in swimming)
At least 1 metric century a month

*But most importantly:* get to Dunwich before 4F and stevevw!!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2009)

Just to stay alive would be good


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Oct 2009)

trustysteed said:


> 100 miler and lose another stone in weight.



Me too.


----------



## upsidedown (27 Oct 2009)

1. Do another year without using the car to get to work.

2. Not have a cigarette for another year (not strictly cycling related, but pays for lots of bike goodies).


----------



## marinyork (27 Oct 2009)

Get out on group rides more stop doing so much solo, just to experience more places and try and get on better with fellow cyclists. I'd like to get through the 150 and 180 barrier or cycle all the way to London. Other than that not sure I have any goals any more.


----------



## Fnaar (27 Oct 2009)

Simply to do more miles than this year. Started keeping a record in 2007... in 2008 I passed that record in November... I have passed last years record already (and it's still October)... so just to keep that going really.
This year's ambition was to have no month in which I cycled less than 100 miles total (small mileage to some, but occasionally life just gets in the way!) Have managed that so far, with highest monthly total in June of about 460 miles.


----------



## a_n_t (27 Oct 2009)

sub hour 25.


----------



## palinurus (27 Oct 2009)

10 mile TT on the club's course <=23 minutes.

More cyclocross, just to enter as many local events as I can get to and get more experience. Let's see if I can manage the same number of laps as the winner in one of the events (this season always a lap down)

Strange target for 25 miles: 1:02:30 on one of the local courses.

Under the hour is going too far, unless it's on the H25/2. So one additional goal is to enter an event on the H25/2.


----------



## Crash (27 Oct 2009)

Firstly the goal is not to get knocked over and if I'm successful with that then....

Alpe Du'Huez and the other monsters in the the general area 
A couple of 10's and 25's no time targeted just want to put a few more of them under my belt next year.
Maybe enter a road race...
and maybe learn how to go past the bloody cafe without stopping


----------



## ACS (27 Oct 2009)

Modest compared to some

Audax events covering 2x 100km, 150km and 200km.

Depending on how I go I *may* think hard about the snow roads. 300km


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2009)

This year has been the best i have had.New cycling buddy has seen to that.
So 2010.More of the same.Another cycling holiday.Bridlington was good.Three days cycling .It was a first.And to meet up with the York posse.


----------



## livestrong10_02 (27 Oct 2009)

ride my first 300km audax 
attempt the coast to coast via the transpennine trail (mostly offroad) with my then 12yo nephew, hes a non cyclist so should be a challenge.
to ride less AAA audax events than this year


----------



## zacklaws (27 Oct 2009)

100 miles in less than 5 and a half hours.

Get out to Hebden Bridge and try some of ColinJ's hilly rides.

And not to crash.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> 100 miles in less than 5 and a half hours.
> 
> *Get out to Hebden Bridge and try some of ColinJ's hilly rides.
> *
> And not to crash.


You'll be most welcome and you don't have to wait until 2010 because I promised _longers_, _trio25_ et al that I'd arrange one for November!

I'd better fire up my Memory Map software and get organising...


----------



## aJohnson (27 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> You'll be most welcome and you don't have to wait until 2010 because I promised _longers_, _trio25_ et al that I'd arrange one for November!
> 
> I'd better fire up my Memory Map software and get organising...



... And I'll be more prepared for the chilling weather.


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Oct 2009)

I like Fnaar's way of looking at the issue.

I will certainly have achieved more miles in 2009 than I did in 2008, or any of the last 15 years (as I didnt touch a bike in all that time, as I was more interested in canoeing) but for 2010 I would like to set a reasonable figure for each month, and then try to exceed that the following year(s).....


----------



## zacklaws (28 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> You'll be most welcome and you don't have to wait until 2010 because I promised _longers_, _trio25_ et al that I'd arrange one for November!
> 
> I'd better fire up my Memory Map software and get organising...



About the only day I'm guaranteed to be free at the moment in November is the 8th and possibly the 7th. Its that time of year now where we do a lot of weekend maintenance work on the ponds I fish through to March, along with the normal job free time is scarce on a weekend but my days off midweek are free to cycle

Just noticed the 7ths out as its the cycling promotions sale in York so will be going to buy some lubes etc and maybe a short ride in the afternoon


----------



## jimboalee (28 Oct 2009)

Take my SWorks out for a ride on 4th July.
Take my Peugeot out for a ride on 14th July.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> About the only day I'm guaranteed to be free at the moment in November is the 8th and possibly the 7th. Its that time of year now where we do a lot of weekend maintenance work on the ponds I fish through to March, along with the normal job free time is scarce on a weekend but my days off midweek are free to cycle
> 
> Just noticed the 7ths out as its the cycling promotions sale in York so will be going to buy some lubes etc and maybe a short ride in the afternoon


I've started a new thread about the coming ride. Unfortunately, I'm away the 7th/8th so it looks like you'll have to make it 2010 after all (unless we have a really mild December and I arrange something else then).


----------



## Browser (28 Oct 2009)

When my company offers the Cycle2Work scheme again, hoping that I will be able to afford a new audax/road bike in the £650-£700 range to commute on. I'd love to be able to say "feck it, I'm buying a Windcheetah Super Sport" but (a) I like my testicles where they are i.e. attached and unremoved with a blunt knife by Mrs Browser and ( I _can't_ afford one!
I'd also like to go for a few more rides of a longer distance, and try and get Mrs B to accompany me  .


----------



## oxford_guy (28 Oct 2009)

My goal is to do a proper long (weeks/months) cycle tour, New Zealand looks tempting... Longest I've done so far is a week in the Scottish Islands


----------



## jimboalee (28 Oct 2009)

Save another £500 worth of diesel.


----------



## panpipe (28 Oct 2009)

I just want to get cycling some more really - been a bit of a slow start so I'll have to make the effort to get out and use my lovely (far too expensive for the job it's currently doing) bike for more than the 2 mile each way commute from the station to work!

Maybe a sprint tri (swimming capability may decide this)
The public London bit of the Tour of Britain then *possibly* the Etape du Tour a year or two after that


----------



## groove65 (28 Oct 2009)

for me, well its all about getting out regularly - hopefully join a club in Jan and go for rides out with them.

would be nice to do a 60 miler - im a newbie to this - been on MTB for a bit, go fed up with crashing and hurting myself on downhills and went over to roadbiking. Really enjoying it so just want to build on that.

2011 will have different goals.

oh, and i want to keep up my participation in this great forum !


----------



## g0kmt (28 Oct 2009)

Just started so my goal is just to ride more and more and commute, even if its a part commute


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Oct 2009)

Not really thought about it but so far this yr I have done 2,256.87 miles, I have done more but i lost the computer @ the start of october so not had anything to record the miles this month but i have done about 400 plus so i think i have done 2,656.87 so I am aiming to do about 3,000 plus  
I am getting a new bike on the cycle to work scheme, hopefuuly next month


----------



## jeltz (29 Oct 2009)

Do at least one 100 miler.
Do a Sportif or 2
Get through a year without injury.


----------



## Iainj837 (29 Oct 2009)

jeltz said:


> Get through a year without injury.


Same here


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2009)

1) stay alive

2) have fun

3) 100 miles in Holland


----------



## roundisland (29 Oct 2009)

This is the plan!

100 miler in the by the spring

longish tour in the summer

join the gym to build upper body strength


----------



## amnesia (29 Oct 2009)

1) Get hold of a Boardman Team Carbon with my C2W voucher

2) Ride it until the cows come home


----------



## snorri (29 Oct 2009)

My goal is to get my local authority to realise that cycling is a mode of transport.


----------



## peanut (29 Oct 2009)

My hope is to join a local club and get in some reasonable regular mileage over winter so I don't lose my basic fitness. 
I've decided to compete in my first TT in April (5 mile come and try it) 
Definitely do a short Audax/sportive or two.


----------



## Tulip (29 Oct 2009)

I want to cycle Cuba next year, don't care how many days it takes.......looking for friends to do this with........bearing in mind it would be nice to take in the culture of the Country at the same time.......I have thought of travelling with Exodus but am concerned that everyone would be younger, fiercely fighting fit and I'd be left behind!

Also, I want to be able to cycle to the top of the really big hills of Wales!


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2009)

A long tour, somewhere new, haven't done any touring for years now.


----------



## wilko (29 Oct 2009)

Lose half a stone in weight, do 100 miler and get off road more


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2009)

I notice that a lot of posters in this thread want to do their first x100 miler..
You mad fools.. you do know that once you have one 100 miler under your belt it will become am addiction.. just warning you all..


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Oct 2009)

Do another century
Do another FNRttC
Finally meet Speicher, Baggy and Chuffy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Oct 2009)

100 km on my brommie. 
a uk week tour round lakes or on the coast. 
ride medan to lake toba in indonesia. 
try to ride more with people than solo. 
attend every manchester critical mass.
mtl at least 4 times. (injuries this year and mechanicals have put a bummer on this year, might get one more in if elbow improves)
remember the cyclechat jersey order on time


----------



## Downward (29 Oct 2009)

1500 commuting miles and pull a sickie/holiday and do a 50 mile trip somewhere.


----------



## wyno70 (29 Oct 2009)

Ironman Switzerland. 

Already entered, training starts 1st December!


----------



## Breedon (29 Oct 2009)

Oh i have quite a few.
ride to chapel st Leonard's 110 ish miles (my mum has a caravan down there)
Be able to ride at 30 mph for quite a good distance this is quite a big goal for me i can do 20-22mph now.
Get more miles done over the weekends 
New bike a Ribble of some sort.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2009)

Want to beat this mileage(shouldn't be hard as I only started in April) continue to lose weight-and keep it off!
Learn how to maintain/repair my bikes,
Get up the big hill on my way to work without it nearly doing me in


----------



## Bayerd (29 Oct 2009)

Join a local club and cycle with others rather than solo all the while.

Complete the Manchester to Blackpool.

Maintain my current weight.

Cycle more than this year (shouldn't be too difficult, I only started up again this August).


----------



## rchomba (29 Oct 2009)

My goal is to do the Dragon ride (again) in unerd 6 hours, improve my climbing, FNRTTC, Marmotte, and try to lose at least 1 stone off the belly......


----------



## Dilbert (29 Oct 2009)

Loose some weight
Start Commuting Regularly
Do a Sportive or 2
Get the kids out on two wheels regularly


----------



## soulful dog (29 Oct 2009)

Just to balance out all those 'proper' aims and long distances, my goals for 2010 are to do a 40 miler, keep cycling as regularly as often but just try and do more miles in general - and pray that it results in some weight loss! I'd also like to try and cycle round Arran, but am not sure if I'll make it this coming year....


----------



## a_n_t (29 Oct 2009)

Breedon said:


> Be able to ride at 30 mph for quite a good distance



good luck with that!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

a_n_t said:


> good luck with that!


Surely it's only 50% harder than doing 20 mph? 






Yeah, like 20 mph only being twice as hard as 10 mph...!


----------



## a_n_t (29 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Surely it's only 50% harder than doing 20 mph?




If only!!


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2009)

25 mph on flat, nice tarmac, and with no wind. Just for a second or two. A modest but impossible goal. Dream on, bruvver...


----------



## Randochap (30 Oct 2009)

I'd settle for a wobble 'round the block.


----------



## Garz (30 Oct 2009)

> What are your cycling goals for 2010?



More mileage, more events, more CC meetups and if im really lucky the wife will let me get another bike!


----------



## jimboalee (30 Oct 2009)

Strip and rebuild my BSA 20 into something more befitting a 'racing snake'.


----------



## Gixxerman (30 Oct 2009)

Do another 100 miler.
Do some sort of tour (hopefully abroad).
Do LEJOG in to raise money for cancer research in memory of a work colleague and freind who died last year.
Do an audax / sportive.
Go clipless.


----------



## just4fun (30 Oct 2009)

I would like to cycle at least 100miles per month, go to more spinning classes at the gym and save up some cash for replacement parts on my road bike which i will need this year


----------



## a_n_t (30 Oct 2009)

slowmotion said:


> 25 mph on flat, nice tarmac, and with no wind. Just for a second or two. A modest but impossible goal. Dream on, bruvver...




I plan on doing it for an hour next season!


----------



## palinurus (30 Oct 2009)

And I'm going to win something, I don't care what. Club handicap TT competition, £5 for 3rd vet in a 'cross race- anything. I've never won anything for any sort of sporting achievement ever.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2009)

Did a couple of 100 mile rides this year now I want to work up to 150 mile rides next year.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2009)

a_n_t said:


> I plan on doing it for an hour next season!



Maximum respect, dude!


----------



## Breedon (30 Oct 2009)

I did say it was a big goal should be fun AND painful


----------



## lukesdad (31 Oct 2009)

to do a 100 in under 4 hours,(best at moment 4;12.22)


----------



## BarryP (31 Oct 2009)

Only got back on a bike a few months ago, but here goes...

- raise my average speed from 13/14 mph to 16+mph
- do 2 or 3 x 10mile+ runs each week (difficult with work), and one longer run 20 miles+ each weekend
- Don't be tempted to let the cycling drop in favour of the million other things looking for time (as I did last month!) 
- try some clip on shoes/pedals

Not as impressive as some, but I'll be chuffed if i manange that :-)


----------



## Billloudon (31 Oct 2009)

To have a safe cycling year - for a change. 
This year I broke 3 ribs, my shoulder and wrote off my bike.


----------



## Bay Runner (3 Nov 2009)

Avoid dogs


----------

